
Show HN: PriceCompare.bike – Find cheap bike parts online - kostyay
http://pricecompare.bike/?utm_source=hn
======
kostyay
Hi all. I am a software engineer who also loves cycling. Being a cyclist I buy
most of my gear online and I do it often. As an online shopper for cycling
components I was having hard time finding the cheapest online store that sells
a part that I want. As a side project of mine I've decided to build an
automated price comparison website that would focus on cycling products
specifically so I have developed
[http://pricecompare.bike](http://pricecompare.bike).

The way it works is that it fetches products from several big online vendors
offers easy way to search and browse these products and find the cheapest
price for any given product across various online retailers. At the moment I
have around 15 online retailers that I index daily with close to 200000
products in my database.

The unique features is that it manages to group the same product from
different vendors under on the same product page (thus allowing you to select
the cheapest online retailer for that product, if avaliable) and has a decent
search engine. The grouping part is not perfect yet and I'm working on it
implementing different algorithms to improve it.

I have built it completely from scratch. It took me about a year to get it to
its current stage. It's developed using Ruby-on-Rails, with Postgres and
Elasticsearch as databases. I'm currently working on marketing it and getting
some feedback from users. I also some cool features that I'm developing such
as a price history feature that will be able to tell you if the current
product price is good and if you should buy it or not based on previous price
history (like on flight reservation websites).

Let me know if you have any questions of feedback.

Thanks.

~~~
ldite
Several things I searched for were cheaper at bike24.com

~~~
kostyay
Hi

Thanks for the feedback.

Unfortunately bike24 don't provide product feeds for 3rd party use so I am not
indexing them yet.

Currently the following online shops are indexed: Chain Reaction Cycles, Evans
Cycles, Tweeks Cycle, Hargroves Cycles, Merlin Cycles, Wiggle Online Cycle
Shop, ProBikeKit, CycleStore, Performance Bike, RibbleCycles, AW Cycles, Cycle
Surgery, Velo Champion, OutdoorGear UK

------
kslavka
Finally a good alternative to qbike, works good too

